# German Cup 07-10



## GamblingMaster (Aug 5, 2008)

Niederauerbach SV - Köln 15.20 6.92 1.11 07.08.2008 - 20:30 

Unterhaching - Freiburg 3.18 3.22 2.07 08.08.2008 - 20:30 
Münster - Bochum 6.22 3.80 1.42 08.08.2008 - 20:30 
Aue - St. Pauli 2.50 3.08 2.53 08.08.2008 - 20:30 
Offenbach - Furth 2.79 3.11 2.24 08.08.2008 - 20:30 
Frankfurt - Osnabruck 2.03 3.18 3.29 08.08.2008 - 20:30 
Trier - Hertha 8.48 4.60 1.30 08.08.2008 - 20:30 

Nordhorn Eintracht - Bremen 16.59 7.89 1.08 09.08.2008 - 15:30 
Holstein Kiel - Rostock 5.34 3.45 1.57 09.08.2008 - 15:30 
Babelsberg - Mainz 6.10 3.83 1.47 09.08.2008 - 15:30 
Essen - Dortmund 6.39 3.91 1.44 09.08.2008 - 15:30 
Hallescher - Hannover 8.00 4.37 1.28 09.08.2008 - 15:30 
Fichte Bielefeld VfB - Moenchengladbach 19.25 9.76 1.04 09.08.2008 - 15:30 
Wegberg-Beeck FC - Aachen 14.43 6.93 1.11 09.08.2008 - 15:30 
Ingolstadt - Hamburger SV 4.56 3.40 1.62 09.08.2008 - 15:30 
Homburg - Schalke 14.01 6.49 1.13 09.08.2008 - 19:30 
Pfullendorf - Frankfurt 8.07 4.35 1.30 09.08.2008 - 19:30 
Tennis Borussia Berlin - Cottbus 8.01 4.43 1.28 09.08.2008 - 19:30 
Jena - Kaiserslautern 2.64 3.10 2.33 09.08.2008 - 19:30 
Paderborn - Augsburg 2.51 3.08 2.53 09.08.2008 - 19:30 

Ansbach - Karlsruher 9.29 5.00 1.20 10.08.2008 - 14:30 
Bergedorf-Lohbrügge ASV - Duisburg 10.25 5.34 1.17 10.08.2008 - 14:30 
Neustrelitz TSG - Munich 1860 10.43 5.24 1.22 10.08.2008 - 14:30 
Heidenheim 1.FC - Wolfsburg 10.40 5.30 1.19 10.08.2008 - 14:30 
Oberneuland - Koblenz 5.20 3.47 1.56 10.08.2008 - 16:00 
Durlach ASV - Bielefeld 11.95 6.18 1.15 10.08.2008 - 16:00 
Darmstatd 98 - Wehen 3.85 3.29 1.78 10.08.2008 - 16:00 
Oberhausen - Leverkusen 4.92 3.41 1.60 10.08.2008 - 17:30 
Chemnitzer - Hoffenheim 6.88 4.18 1.35 10.08.2008 - 17:30 
Lüneburger SK - Stuttgart 19.60 9.75 1.04 10.08.2008 - 17:30 
Ahlen - Nurnberg 3.36 3.21 1.99 10.08.2008 - 17:30 
Erfurt - Bayern 11.37 5.67 1.18 10.08.2008 - 20:30 


Plenty of amateur teams there, I love amateur football.


----------

